# tarantulas



## gex13 (Apr 12, 2011)

hey all sorry if this is already posted before but is there any white species or albino if there anyone wanna post some piccy cheers cody


----------



## thals (Apr 12, 2011)

Tarantulas don't possess any melanin, so it's actually impossible for them to be truely albino. They're various colour morphs around but they're not albino.


----------



## gex13 (Apr 12, 2011)

ok thanks for that can you get whitey looking ones at all?


----------



## azn4114 (Apr 12, 2011)

nope..


----------



## gex13 (Apr 12, 2011)

that sucks was gunna try and get one,whats the best looking one you can get??


----------



## pepsi111 (Apr 12, 2011)

hey gex im no pro on t's but if your wondering what is the best looking no one can actually tell you that its more up to you looking and saying "that one"

claytan


----------



## chickensnake (Apr 12, 2011)

+1 with pepsi's post


----------



## gex13 (Apr 12, 2011)

thanks guys.


----------



## Juz92 (Apr 12, 2011)

Well, if you wanted a white one... you could... you know... cover in it flour... or paint... Just sayin'


----------



## Nathan_T (Apr 12, 2011)

Some of the desert species can be greyish. Also, my Phologius Blacks hover around dark grey-brown between sheds. But you're pretty much stuck with brown, and in a couple of cases black.


----------



## Psychad (Apr 13, 2011)

Similar to snakes, their colour varies depending on when they moult. Generally they look more vibrant postmoult, but most of the Aussie T's have colouring that reflects their natural habitat to obviously help in camouflage. We don't get the flamboyant bright blues and reds etc. that international species can have. My favourite species for colouring would be Phlogius sarina and Phlogius rubiseta (Red-haired Tarantula). The sarinas especially look great after shedding, they're a bright gunmetal grey/blue which can be almost jet black.

As Nathan said above some of the arid T's can be greyish, or light beige due to the natural sandy substrate found inland. Arid T's are generally smaller than the rainforest spiders, and take much longer to mature but it's worth the wait. They do look spectacular, I have a juvie Selenotypus plumipes (Feather-leg Tarantula) which will be chunky and very hairy as an adult, with awesome colours. Have a look on the Australian Invertebrate Forum at the species galleries - Australian Invertebrate Forum - Forum


----------

